# Cormorants



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was just wondering if anybody had any idea why these ugly, worthless, lake depleting birds are protected. I was fishing last weekend on a little lake i usually go to and it had about 60 of these dang things roosted up in the trees. I have seen and heard what these birds can do to lakes in not much time. Brewer Lake being my example.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

My dad and I were discussing this last weekends as to all the cormorants around and the damage they can do to a fishery. I am not saying kill'em all or anything like that but why not thin them out some???


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess I am a little curious also, (Upper Cormorant has a ton of them this year) why are they protected and why is there not a season on them. It may have something to do with Migratory Bird Issues.

If anyone knows please post.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Open Field said:


> It may have something to do with Migratory Bird Issues.


I'm assuming since it does migrate through different states and countries (canada), that it's protected under the federal framework. I've heard that wanton waste is the main reason for no season...nobody would eat them. What...??? Nodoby wants a season on gulls too? 

I'd like to hear for sure myself though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

In Alaska the Natives can kill them but they have to make use of the feathers.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Two words for ya:

SHOOT THE SLIMY, SMELLY, DISGUSTING, FISH GULPING, FLEA RIDDEN BASTARDS!

Ok, so that was more than two words, but you get the picture.

cootkiller


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

and respect your parents too, while you're at it!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"and let that be a lesson to you!!"


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well the truth be known when I was on my very first duck hunt ever (about 7 or 8 years old) the guy that brought my dad and me told my dad those were mergies flying by. So he told my dad to shoot one if he wanted too. So my dad drops one. So we were on an island that had state pits. My dad and the guy decide to go to the other end of the island to check things out. I decided I wanted to stay in the pit with the dog. They go and along comes the game warden. He asks me what I am doing out there and how in the world did I get there :eyeroll: So I tell him and he asks if my dad or the other guy got anything and me just as proud as could be hold up the "duck". The warden crushes me saying that's no duck it's a cormorant. Well long story short he tracked my dad down on the island. Turns out they knew of each other real well and he knew my dad was not a law breaker so he just gave him a verbal warning. He said normally it would be a 500 dollar fine. However since he knew my dad and the fact that he felt we should be able to kill them off he let it go. Will never forget that day.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I think they should let us shoot them. There is way to many of them. The same thing with seagulls. There would be a lot bigger fish population if we got rid of a majority of them.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I heard a rumor that they are considered sacred by some Native American group and that's why there's not an open season. I wonder if they would taste like walleye? uke:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

KILL EM ALL.

I truly mean it too.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Those small hmong villages in the cities should have to take 5 comorants home for every 35 white bass they take.Could make for a long ride home.

Such anger Brad.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm with brad on this one. i think their the ugliest damn bird on the water. along with gulls and pelicans. we had a cormorant land on one of our goose floaters once and it threw up dead fish all over it.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

I agree with most everyone here I think we should kill them all too. They dont do us any good just eat all of the fish.


----------



## B King (Dec 21, 2003)

Here in Mich. they are a major problem. I can tell you there have been areas around the great lakes where somehow hundreds were shot and killed.

When we plant fingerlings of trout in the lakes these cormorants feast on them. They are linked to the big decrease of perch in Northen Lake Mich.

I guess they can consume large amounts of fish daily. They also can dive very deep. I have seen rafts of hundreds of them like locust. They move in and clean and area out and move on.

I believe I read we are going to be allowed to mange them in the future here.


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 16, 2004)

The Triple S theory applies to comorants in Nebraska. Shoot, Shovel, & Shut-up. Can always leave out #2 as the ***** got to eat too.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Maybe the season could be for NR's only. Keep em happy that way :lol:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

They are protected under federal law. To tell you the truth I don't know why.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they became protected back in the 70's because of their population crash from the 40-60's caused by DDT. Obviously there is no cause for concern any longer and the species has more than recovered to the point where they are a nuisance.

This is one of those cases where, due to the slow workings of the federal bureaucracy, the law has become out-dated. We all know what the situation is...and what should be done...


----------



## rifleman (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure cormorants are covered by the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, just like all migratory birds. I think that dates back to 1918. Basically the Act says you can't kill any migratory bird unless allowed by the Act, no matter how ugly they are.  If I remember right, folks are more than a little nervous about trying to amend the Act because of all the politics that could interfere with sound scientific/biological justifications for amending the Act. For example, shooting snow geese after March 10 is allowed by a "conservation action" or something like that, not a hunting season. A hunting season would require an amendment to the Act and that's when everyone starts sticking their special interests in.

Now, there might be a chance to get some sort of "conservation action" approved if the feds can get it past the anti-hunting, animal protection groups. Seems to me that might be in the works in some parts of the country.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good point.

They won't let a cormy season go without a fight.

http://www.animalrights.net/articles/2004/000108.html


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay troops,

here is the info you want. Much of this topic has already been hashed.

http://migratorybirds.fws.gov/issues/co ... orant.html


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

In the winter months just head out with the chainsaw and chop down their roosts around lakes. Just make sure that the trees are off the ice after they are cut down, so as to not cause damage anywhere in the spring thaw. Those dead standing trees would probably make some very good fire wood, and piss off the cormorants in the spring time, HEHEHEHE.

H2OfowlND


----------

